# Adding 2nd Hydraulic



## scl (Sep 29, 2009)

Just bought a 8340 IH cutter with hydraulic swing and the tractor I want to pull it with (IH856) has only one set of remotes. Do I add a 2nd set, and if so how, or do they make a switchable splitter? Probably call IH this morning and see what they say, just don't want to lay out a bunch of cash right now.

Scott


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

This will be the cheapest option

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=9-5117-A&catname=hydraulic


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Here is another alternative:

V&M Inc. Valves Page


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

I've got the V&M Hydraulic Multiplier (ADD-A-VALVE) on several tractors and they are super easy to install and hold up very well. In this area they will run you about $275-$300 a set.


----------



## FarmerJoee (Dec 21, 2010)

My experience with the V&M multipliers is bitter sweet. They work good but I had a hard time getting my questions answered. No one would return my calls and treated me rudely when I did call. They had no problem taking my money and once I did find the help I needed (not from V&M) they worked fine. When I called in all I got was the run around and felt I was being talked down to like I was a child bothering the adults during a conversation. I was even laughed at. I would suggest finding another mouting method for them because mine would pull out with a little bouncing and tension.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

You might try Bates Corporation out of Indiana. They specialize in IH used parts. You can probably get the second valve from them.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i agree 
a salvage yard would be your best bet 
just remember to get the right spool cus there is a difference as they stack them in those models


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

as a past IH mechanic, their valves are quite expensive and somewhat prone to leaking once tampered with. If you aren't sure if you can get it put back together properly, without any of the o rings falling out of place (you should change them all, in between all sections not just the new one) you should consider one of the add a valve kits. This is probably even cheaper than a valve from one of the wreckers, and much simpler to work on with less chance of creating another leak somewhere else... Best of luck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

a good way to hold your o-rings in place while reassembling is to smear em with heavy grease if you go the route of adding another valve to your stack.


----------

